# Light Mover



## peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for info. on either making (preferred) or buying a light mover.
I'd like to make it adaptable so it can be lengthened and or shortened.
Also, like info. on the density of light.  I have a 400 MH (600 Mh be better?), so was planning on
7 feet long and about 3 feet (or less) wide, height of ceiling is 6 feet.    Would the light mover work for this plan.
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 5, 2008)

*I made a couple after seeing the store bought, I use a shower door rail and rollers to support/slide the light and pulleys to leverage the oscilating fan to move the light about 1 foot left and right.  in my 4 foot wide area it worked great.  if you wanted to move it farther, I think you could leverage the fan with longer levers *:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2008)

peacock said:
			
		

> Looking for info. on either making (preferred) or buying a light mover.
> I'd like to make it adaptable so it can be lengthened and or shortened.
> Also, like info. on the density of light.  I have a 400 MH (600 Mh be better?), so was planning on
> 7 feet long and about 3 feet (or less) wide, height of ceiling is 6 feet.    Would the light mover work for this plan.
> __________________



I have never seen diy lightmovers---Puffinafatty, would you consider doing a diy?  I'm having trouble with my mover and I hate how much they cost.

I think that you need more than 600w for the space you have and if it were me, I would buy a HPS rather than a MH.  I am using a 1000w HPS in a space that is slightly smaller than what you have.  I have 19.5 sq ft, compared to your 21 sq ft.  A light mover is well suited for spaces that are long and narrow.


----------



## peacock (Mar 22, 2009)

At looking at the store bought light movers, there are two types.  One is 6 rpm and the other is 10 rpm.  Is there going to be much of a difference in lighting.  Any experiences?
I'm thinking of using a 600 watt.  Seems they are the cheapest to run and you can have the light real close to the plants, esp. when it is moving.
I will buy both a conversion bulb along with the hps.
It has been brought to my attention that a 600 may not have enough light on a 6 foot light mover.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont know about that!! a 600w says in the book i have that it can handle 12-20 square ft. Approx. a 3'x4'-4'-5' area. that means if you had a 6ft. light mover and a 600w light. than you could have the whole 6' length filled with plants and a width of  4ft.
so you can setup a 6'x4' setup with a 600w and light mover


----------

